# DS #4271: A Witch's Tale (USA)



## Chanser (Oct 11, 2009)

^^ndsrelease-5491^^


----------



## asdf (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm loving this week so far. Yellow Brick Road and this? Sweet.


----------



## ENDscape (Oct 11, 2009)

I like the boxart.


----------



## Chanser (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Depravo (Oct 11, 2009)

Seems to work on R4 with YSMenu/v1.17a07. It saves too.

I like the music.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 11, 2009)

Gonna try this. Thanks for the dumpers.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

Wasn't expecting it so soon.

It got a pretty bad review from Nintendo Power, but most of their reviews are garbage. I'll give it a go.


----------



## zeromac (Oct 11, 2009)

dosent look/appeal to me all that much


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2009)

I get a disgaea vibe from this idk why. Looks good.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 11, 2009)

Just watched the trailer...and it actually looks kinda decent...I'll try it


----------



## Popin (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks interesting. I've wanted to try this game out since I've heard the premise. I'll probably get to it later though. Hopefully, it's good.


----------



## pakoito (Oct 11, 2009)

NIS game, a must try fo sho!


----------



## xshinox (Oct 11, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I get a disgaea vibe from this idk why. Looks good.


thats kuz nis america made it as well as disgaea 1-3 and many other games.

anyways, damn its out. imma start on this after i beat mario and sonic's adventure mode lol


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 11, 2009)

It's by Nippon Ichi, so I'm definetly gona give it a go.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

Neat, the game is out, let me find some screenshot


----------



## Donato_Dobango (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm going to need a new Hype Machine with all these releases this month.

Definitely checking this out now.  Two RPGs starring anime girls in short dresses in less than a week?  Yes please.


----------



## anaxs (Oct 11, 2009)

looks like one of those princess gaes..sort of


----------



## CrimsonRose (Oct 11, 2009)

its a pretty good game if the darkish alice in wonderland type of theme wasn't there it wouldn't be nearly as good as it is now.


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

Too many good games, and all 1024mbit. I will need a 4gb+ MicroSD soon xD.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Too many good games, and all 1024mbit. I will need a 4gb+ MicroSD soon xD.



same here mine broke which sucks but anyway on to the game... i think it looks decent... i just have to figure out what to get rid of...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 11, 2009)

looks pretty good... worth a try and play but the costume seems to be more forced to show "exposure" but is not fitting for the character (designers lol)


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

Yuan said:
			
		

> Too many good games, and all 1024mbit. I will need a 4gb+ MicroSD soon xD.



nah, get a 8G 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 even with 4G, my sd is still gona burst soon


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

Until yesterday, when this dumped, I didn't see the umbrella and I thought it was her hair. Now that I see it's an umbrella, I'd tap her.

Anyway, downloaded it last night but still haven't tried it yet.


----------



## omarroms (Oct 11, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> Yuan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did the same thing, i went from a 2GB to a 4GB to a 8GB to what I have now a 16GB. There were to many games I wanted to play and didn't want to switch games every time i wanted to play a new one. so I decided to go with the largest one available even if it cost more so i do not have to switch games as often as i use to. 

i like the theme there are using in this game and it is probably the reason I will try this one. i always like the dark theme rpgs.


----------



## Porkdish (Oct 11, 2009)

I still don't understand why Louie must become a babysitter.  Guess I'll have too play it to find out.


----------



## spiritofcat (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks like an interesting twist on the old Alice in Wonderland.
The intro mentions a Queen Alice, and shows pictures of a queen with some playing-card soldiers, and then the main character is called Liddell, which was the family name of the girl who inspired the original story...


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 11, 2009)

omarroms said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i guess i better start saving up for a 16G myself, i foresee long hours of work and short hours of play in my life as well


----------



## Chrono_Tata (Oct 11, 2009)

Wow, this is out already? This reminds me that I need to get around to finally finishing Disgaea DS.



			
				shakirmoledina said:
			
		

> looks pretty good... worth a try and play but the costume seems to be more forced to show "exposure" but is not fitting for the character (designers lol)


Welcome to the Loli. XP This is a Nippon Ichi game after all.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 11, 2009)

'Too many good games, and all 1024mbit. I will need a 4gb+ MicroSD soon xD. '

You think you've got problems. I have an 8GB card for my main which is used for both games and movies/music. That's completely full and not one thing on there should be deleted, it's all great. I also have a 2GB reserve card which is just for games, and it's still full of stuff I'd rather not delete. I'm thinking of upgrading that 2GB to at least another 8GB, I'm constantly running out of space.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2009)

this game is sooo hot


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

I played roughly ten minutes of it.

Control isn't too bad for a stylus controlled game. Too many unskippable dialogue scenes, though. Still need to see the battle engine, though.


----------



## WeakNiZ (Oct 11, 2009)

Actually. the touch screen fr control only is kind of annoying and you can't save anywhere is a downer too. Fighting enemies is quite boring.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyway, I finally got to the battle system and it's really lame. When they said that battles would be fought by "drawing runes", I actually thought I was gonna be drawing runes. Instead, I just drag and drop a rune to use and she uses it. Snore. I expected something like Hercules no Eikou. And battles take a while, even random ones. Pretty lame and boring, definitely a downer.


----------



## Elritha (Oct 11, 2009)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Actually. the touch screen fr control only is kind of annoying and you can't save anywhere is a downer too. Fighting enemies is quite boring.




Actually it's possible to save, just after like 30 mins play or more.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 11, 2009)

It's very NIS. I kinda like it, but it's also very tedious. Don't really care for the character control while moving around maps; it's very lose. It's a really pretty game, though, and I like the battle system. The game's an acquired taste, for sure.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 11, 2009)

Sadly, the cover art is the best thing about this game. Gameplay is slow and it hasn't put enough love into the controls and graphics. Although the latter is quite good but animations are lacking for example.

I played for about an hour and it already felt tedious and boring. I'm going to try Wizard of Oz and Mario & Luigi now..


----------



## Clydefrosch (Oct 11, 2009)

is battle really just with stylus, or can you use the just as easy buttons to control it?


----------



## Yuan (Oct 11, 2009)

cosmiccow said:
			
		

> Sadly, the cover art is the best thing about this game. Gameplay is slow and it hasn't put enough love into the controls and graphics. Although the latter is quite good but animations are lacking for example.
> 
> I played for about an hour and it already felt tedious and boring. I'm going to try Wizard of Oz and Mario & Luigi now..



Yes, another deception. I liked the beginning (prinicipally her dialogues), but after battles began the game has became terribly boring. You may find Wizard of Oz as boring as this one (I did), but you will surely like Mario & Luigi.


----------



## Rhcpmikey (Oct 11, 2009)

Don't like the game.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> I get a disgaea vibe from this idk why. Looks good.


Both made by NIS? Same characters?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2009)

Have not gotten to battle yet and is at the mouth hotel. Seem ok so far. I hear people complaining about the save thing.... rts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , but seriously without it it very long start o_o and the stylus thing , i'm use to it from zelda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## megawalk (Oct 11, 2009)

I Don't like long battles Dood!
sorry, Dood!
i gonna pass on this one Dood!
and i really mean it Dood!
still the art looks nice but i am just not into this kind of battle system, Dood!


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

Tried it. Too bad, this could've been so much more... The dialogues take centuries to read, and they're unskippable. Reminds me of Magical Starsign... *shudders* Also, the battles are just too long, you're already bored after the second one.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 11, 2009)

doesn't work in desemu you can't see the battle actions. works in no$ but the battles are insanely slow and sound skipping is terrible.


----------



## m_babble (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks worth checking out!


----------



## Depravo (Oct 11, 2009)

Anyone else notice the Van Gogh vibe on the boxart?


----------



## infinete (Oct 11, 2009)

Probably wouldn't be half as bad if the controls were not entirely stylus based, what's the chances of a code being released to allow the use of the d-pad/abyx?


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 11, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> Tried it. Too bad, this could've been so much more... *The dialogues take centuries to read, and they're unskippable*. Reminds me of Magical Starsign... *shudders* Also, the battles are just too long, you're already bored after the second one.


U need to know the story behind it or/ and to make it more sense , why skip dialogues?
( do not like to read?) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Battles not that bad not the best but not bad.

Maybe this game could have been better.

When u get where u save the long intro is not a problem anymore.

Nice graphics and story.

Game is ok to me.


----------



## Anakir (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm loving the boxart. It's got a twist of Van Gogh's Starry Night on it.


----------



## mrfatso (Oct 12, 2009)

only thing thats annoying with this game is the erratic encounter rate, i just walked 3 maps without any encountering any enemies -_-ll and on the next map,5 step, finally an encounter.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2009)

this is a girls rpg IMO


----------



## EvanUnisil (Oct 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Until yesterday, when this dumped, I didn't see the umbrella and I thought it was her hair. Now that I see it's an umbrella, I'd tap her.


----------



## chibigon (Oct 12, 2009)

After 15mins of game play, I wanted to strangle the main character.

The battle are rather boring and repetitive, has anyone found out if elemental weaknesses apply in this game? given that she has a huge arsenal of elemental magic most of the spells I've used seemed to do roughly the same amount of damage to the mob.


----------



## geminisama (Oct 12, 2009)

Battles in this game are quite tedious. Only been in 3, and I'm already bored of the battle system. :/


----------



## berlinka (Oct 12, 2009)

Anakir said:
			
		

> I'm loving the boxart. It's got a twist of Van Gogh's Starry Night on it.


I thought you were crazy, until I zoomed in on the cover. You're actually RIGHT! It's exceptionally good artwork.

I WANT THIS ON MY WALL! (obviously without NINTENDO DS BAR and ESBR ratings)


----------



## Yuan (Oct 12, 2009)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Anakir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here:


----------



## lacechan (Oct 12, 2009)

Not bad for Hit Maker's first DS title, though it falls a bit short. Not surprised NISA brought it over since NIS published it in JP

It seems they didn't learn from Blade Dancer and Dragoneer's Aria. What a shame.


----------



## SargeSmash (Oct 12, 2009)

First impressions are that it's typical Nippon Ichi.  Which is to say typical semi-evil / selfish main character and setting that they've been milking for a while now.  It was interesting with the first Disgaea.  It's just gotten old now.

Doesn't help that the stylus controls are obviously shoehorned in.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2009)

doesn't help that this is a girls rpg too IMO


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 12, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> doesn't help that this is a girls rpg too IMO



Just because there's a girl protagonist doesn't make it a girl's RPG.

Although it is a little too cutesy "Look at me I'm a rebellious teenager!" for me. Not to mention the battle system is incredibly slow, boring, and overall terrible. I deleted this off my card already.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 12, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Although it is a little too cutesy "Look at me I'm a rebellious teenager!" for me. Not to mention the battle system is incredibly slow, boring, and overall terrible.


that's what makes it a girls rpg everything is easy and simple to understand too simple like you know you don't have to think to play this


----------



## digipokemaster (Oct 12, 2009)

i like it, it fun i dont care what the rest of you think of it


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 12, 2009)

Despite a lot of the negative comments I've read about this game, I'm going to try it out myself. I think it looks fun and the art is also very nice to look art.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 12, 2009)

Chrono_Tata said:
			
		

> shakirmoledina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol at shakirmoledina. is this your first time being exposed to loli?

anyways, people are saying the battle is slow, it is if you arent tapping the screen. if you tap the screen, the battle goes faster. god my right arm is tired from playing this game last night. so much tapping just to rush the battle


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 12, 2009)

As expected from NIS the girl is a total cutie.

Nippon Ichi always have some of the cutest females ever in their games.  Probably the reason I can stand the Marl Kingdom series even though I know the gameplay is too simple to the point of failure.


----------



## xshinox (Oct 12, 2009)

they have loli's and big breasted girls. something for everyone xD


----------



## Dark_linis (Oct 12, 2009)

Unexpectedly interesting.

Will play once I have some more free time.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I resent that "girls rpg" comment shit. It's a girl's game because it's "too easy and simple to understand"!? Is the "throw like a girl" stereotype bullshit ever going to end!? And the concept that games are a "guy" thing? For fuck's sake! I hate shovelware that companies "market to girls" and games called shit because they're "for girls". Fuck that grow the fuck up and say "the game's too easy" or "the game's too simple" not "duh this is easy and not complicated enough it's for freaking girls". Let me guess you're a 12-16 year old boy?

On topic here I haven't played a ton but I like the Disgaea vibe they gave it and the concept is interesting if the battle system feels a touch slow and a bit odd to get used to. The main character is a bit short on personality so far but other than that the characters seem quite good in a Disgaea's Netherworld demon sort of "we care but we dont care" way. Overall I like it.


----------



## Porkdish (Oct 13, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Let me guess you're a 12-16 year old boy?



Why resort to exactly the same sort of stereotyping?

They're just opinions, its not like someone you care for or value expressed them.


----------



## staticfritz (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you Leamonade for addressing the stereotypical male 'gamer' crap.  There's no place for that kind of sexism here.


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 13, 2009)

Porkdish said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tsk. Sarcasm is hard to convey in text without adding something like a stupid "/sarcasm" which tends to take away from a serious post. And calling sexism an "opinion" doesn't make it acceptable. There's opinions and then there's ignorant or hateful, demeaning bullshit. 

Anyways I don't need this to turn into an 8 page argument/flame war over something stupid especially not in a game release thread. 

The "girl's rpg" comment was entirely uncalled for as was the explanation of what makes it a "girl's rpg".

Anyways, I'm enjoying it and so is my younger brother as we're both fans of quite a lot of NIS games.


----------



## Whipple (Oct 13, 2009)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> i like it, it fun i dont care what the rest of you think of it



I quite agree with you there.

Everyone has an opinion, and the intelligent gamer will form their own, based on their own experience with the game.
I gave this a try, not expecting much, and not being familiar with others from this publisher.

WHOA! This is pretty damn good!
For me, a casual gamer, the fun factor is definately there!
All of the Louis Carroll "Alice" references make for an intriguing environment. The simple gameplay with no timers or complicated combination moves make this ideal for the older gamer who has moved beyond twitch and shout type games. The save function could be better, this is the first title that makes me wish for a RTS flashcart, however is only a minor distraction.

On an unrelated side note, my girlfriend who thinks gaming is a total waste of time has dusted off her NDSL and has gotten sucked into this as well.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 13, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> The "girl's rpg" comment was entirely uncalled for as was the explanation of what makes it a "girl's rpg".


you play with dolls in it how much more proof do you need?!


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah uhm, could I submit a cheerful fuck you? 
Way to alienate and piss off any girl that enjoys gaming, prick.


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for addressing the issue Leamonde. >> It was ticking me off, too.
The only definition I have of a girl's game is one that's specifically marketed towards girls: Probably this game is, so was Rhapsody, certainly...
But not with the definition that it's easy therefore it's a girl's game. >3> 
That's foul, dude.


----------



## Hop2089 (Oct 13, 2009)

ragingchaosgod said:
			
		

> Thanks for addressing the issue Leamonde. >> It was ticking me off, too.
> The only definition I have of a girl's game is one that's specifically marketed towards girls: Probably this game is, so was Rhapsody, certainly...
> But not with the definition that it's easy therefore it's a girl's game. >3>
> That's foul, dude.



The game would have been epic if the battle system was complex and gameplay a bit challenging, everything was there to make the the battle system complex and the story was cute, simple romantic, and kickass.  NIS still hasn't learned their lesson when they started on Antiphona which plays exactly like Rhapsody and a Japan only release in the series called Angel's present.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 13, 2009)

Leamonde.Halcyon said:
			
		

> Yeah uhm, could I submit a cheerful fuck you?
> Way to alienate and piss off any girl that enjoys gaming, prick.


if your trying to piss me off...YOU FAILED


----------



## Leamonde.Halcyon (Oct 13, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course not. Like I actually expected you to care what anyone else said.


----------



## boobledeeboo (Oct 13, 2009)

Hmm I'm a bit on the fence with this game. I think it deserves better ratings than a lot of reviewers have given it, but I still feel it's fairly plain as far as RPG's go.

And as far as those comments from Bladesxds go..he's not worth anyones time to be frank.


----------



## KingVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Leamonde.Halcyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea lets man this thing up put some action figures on there./sarcasm


----------



## .Darky (Oct 14, 2009)

He's just stupid, let it go.

Oh, wait...


----------



## gartlan (Oct 18, 2009)

After a couple of hours play have to say I've enjoyed playing this more than most RPGs on the DS this year. Presentation and music is of a very high standard. I find the difficulty (so far) just right...sure its not hard but its fun. Providing you can cope with a non macho orientated game this is a great title! What it will be like 15 hours in ...I can't say yet.


----------



## Priss (Oct 29, 2009)

Story: Interesting twist of Alice and Wonderland and a little which with attitude!
Music: Start to get annoying after a while of game play (minus here)
Gameplay:  
Combat - They tried to make it look complicated by dragging attack cmds into a slot...
Screenplay - Bad attempt at recreating a Wild Arm like puzzle map.

Over all.. unsatisfied to the quality of this game. Moving on...


----------

